# iPhone lässt sich nach Update nicht wiederherstellen



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe buffed Community 

Vor ca. einer Stunde wachte ich neben meinem neu erworbenem iPhone 4S( es ist noch nicht mal einen Monat alt) auf. Es zeigte mir wie immer zuverlässig an, dass es eigentlich noch viel zu früh zum aufstehen war. Trotz alledem tat ich dies, startete meinen Rechner und schloss das iPhone an den PC an. 

Dies war der Beginn der ganzen Bedrullie: Kurz nachdem ich das Handy mit dem Pc verbunden hatte, schlug mir iTunes vor ein neues Softwareupdate (ich glaube es hieß 5.0.1 o.ä.) zu installieren. Ich stimmte der Installation des Updates zu und wartete geduldig. Nach etwa einer Minute teilte mir ein aufpoppendes Fenster mit, das sich iTunes nicht mit dem iPhone verbinden konnte und das Update gescheitert war(Fehlermeldung 0xE000065). Auf dem Bildschirm des iPhones erschien nun die Mitteilung ich solle es doch mit iTunes verbinden; Was ich auch tat... Ein weiteres Fenster erschien und teilte mir mit, dass iTunes ein iPhone im "Wartungszustand" erkannt hatte und eine Wiederherstellung des Geräts erforderlich sei. "Nichts leichter als das", dachte ich mit- ich kannte es ja von meinem iPod- und bestätigte auch diese Meldung. Die Software wurde extrahiert unter dem Apfel(auf dem Bildschirm des iPhones) erschien eine sich drehender Kreis und dann ein Ladebalken, welcher sich jedoch nicht zu füllen begann. Zur gleichen Zeit bereitete iTunes das Gerät auf die Wiederherstellung vor... Nun tauchte jedoch wieder die bekannte Fehlermeldung "iTunes konnte sich nicht mit dem Gerät verbinden(0xE000065) auf, die von der Fehlermeldung "Es ist ein Fehler bei der Wiederherstellung des Geräts aufgetreten (Fehler 1611).

Im vierten Versuch der Wiederherstellung, der soeben beendet wurde sind noch zwei neue Fehlermeldungen aufgetaucht. Es scheint einen Fehler bei lesen des Geräts zu geben sowie die Fehlermeldung 1604. 

Ich hoffe die Schilderung enthält genug Informatione 


Mfg Dropz


----------



## cerceribus (10. März 2012)

Hachja... Das kenne ich zu gut. Erst einmal Ruhe bewahren. Gegen jegliches Gerede im netz kann ich dir eins versichern: die iPhone Software ist fast nicht zu killen 

Mach mal folgendes: iTunes auf die aktuelle Version Updaten. Und zwar über direkt link nicht Software Aktualisierung (da hat Apple zur zeit paar Probleme) dann erneut versuchen. 

Hilft das nicht starre das iPhone mal neu (sleep + homebutton solange Drucken bis du das Apple Logo siehst) 

Noch immer keine Besserung? Dann bring das iPhone mal selbst in den wartungsmodus: home + sleep Drucken bis du das Apple Logo siehst und dann sofort sleep loslassen (aber home weiter Drücken bis das nächste Bild erscheint)

Alternativ kannst du noch testen ob ein anderer USB Anschluss hilft. Beachte es sollte kein Hub dazwischen sein, und du solltest nicht auf Front/Top USB gehen. Also direkt hinten am mainboard andocken.

Sollte das noch immer nicht helfen melde dich nochmal... Gibt noch viele andere Wege die man aber nur selten gehen muss...

Cer


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Ein Restart des iPhones bringt nicht viel  Nachdem ich das iPhone selbst in den Wartungszustand versetzt habe (es zeigt mir dann auf dem Bildschirm an, dass es mit iTunes verbunden werden muss) tauchen wieder die selben Fehlermeldungen auf (Fehler 1611)

Das mit den verschiedenen USB-Ports habe ich ebenfalls- vergeblich- getestet


----------



## cerceribus (10. März 2012)

Hmm... Dann scheint es ein größeres Problem zu sein. Hast du zugriff auf einen anderen pc/Mac? Versuch es mal da. Oder nach die eine 2. Leere mediathek im iTunes. Dann solltest du auch die bereits heruntergeladene ipsw-Datei löschen und neu Laden. Hast du schoneinmal versucht die Firmware selbst auszuwählen? Kann oft auch den Fehler beheben.

Apple hilft auch gerne, wenn du mal die ganzen fehlercodes eingibst.

Du kannst auch mal mit tinyumbrella versuchen das iPhone aus dem wartungszustand zu kicken. Gibt's aber glaube ich nur für Mac osx.

Was mit noch einfällt ist eine Customer-Firmware zu nutzen. Dazu musst du aber wissen welche Software und welcher Bootloader noch installiert ist. Hattest du einen jailbreak drauf gehabt?

Unglaublich aber wahr: schonmal das Kabel gewechselt? Nachgeschaut ob deine Kontakte am iPhone in Ordnung/sauber sind? (vorsichtig da unten kann man viel kaputt machen!!!)

du hattest oben geschrieben der wollte auf iOS 5.0.1 updaten. Ich vermute mal eher du meintest das neue 5.1 es kann auch sein das die Apple Server zur zeit Schwierigkeiten haben und bei der Verifizierung mucken. Ist ja der erste Samstag nach Release und ich erinnere mich an das Drama als 5.0 erschien... Da hatte ich auch erst im 5. (welch Ironie) anlauf Erfolg.

Muss jetzt leider arbeiten gehen,
Werde heute Abend nochmal hier reinschauen. Hoffe du kriegst es bis dahin gelöst. Ansonsten kann ich mir das gerne nochmal per teamviewer oder icq o.ä. Anschauen. Bin aber erst ggn 22:30 daheim :/ sollte Bedarf bestehen kannst du mit gerne eine PN hier lassen.

*daumen-drückt*
Cer


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Es geht wieder :3 Mit einem anderen Rechner und einem neuen Kabel hat es geklappt 

Vielen, vielen dank :]


----------



## Caps-lock (10. März 2012)

Ich hab mal gegooglet...

https://discussions.apple.com/message/10366942?messageID=10366942#10366942?messageID=10366942

Da hatte zumindest jemand ein ziemlich ähnliches Problem.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

besteht nun eitnglich die potenzielle Gefahr das mein pc(an dem es ja offensichtlich lag) das iPhone bei erneuter Verbindung wieder auf Werkszustand zurücksetzt?


----------



## cerceribus (10. März 2012)

Nein. Er löscht nur die Daten wie Apps, Musik, Video und so weiter. Die Software bleibt unberührt. Also alles in Ordnung 

Was mir noch eingefallen ist auf Arbeit sind die Proxy Einstellungen. Ggf lag da der Fehler... Wenn du sowas nochmal hast, schalte Firewall und Co mal kurz ab. Kann auch helfen.

So toll ich Apple und seine Produkte auch finde, so schwierig ist auch die fehlerdiagnose und Behebung (wenn man denn dann mal einen hat )

Cer


----------



## Dropz (11. März 2012)

supi  danke nochmal


----------



## SimonY199058 (20. Mai 2014)

iPhone Backup -Datei unter Windows iTunes extrahieren
Wie gelöschte Sprachnotizen auf dem iPhone 5/4S/4 wiederherstellen?


----------



## klein235 (15. März 2016)

1.Schließen Sie das Gerät an den Computer an, und öffnen Sie iTunes. Wenn Sie keinen Computer haben, leihen Sie sich einen von einem Freund, oder gehen Sie für weitere Unterstützung zu einem Apple Store oder autorisierten Apple Service Provider.
2. Erzwingen Sie einen Neustart Ihres Geräts, während es mit dem Computer verbunden ist: Halten Sie die Standby- und die Home-Taste mindestens 10 Sekunden lang gedrückt, und lassen Sie nicht los, wenn das Apple-Logo angezeigt wird. Halten Sie die Tasten weiter gedrückt, bis Sie den Bildschirm des Wartungszustands sehen.
3. Wenn Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, eine Wiederherstellung oder eine Aktualisierung durchzuführen, wählen Sie "Aktualisieren". iTunes versucht, iOS neu zu installieren, ohne Ihre Daten zu löschen. Warten Sie, während iTunes die Software für Ihr Gerät lädt.
Wenn der Ladevorgang mehr als 15 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt und Ihr Gerät den Wartungszustand verlässt, wiederholen Sie diese Schritte, wählen Sie bei Schritt 3 jedoch "Wiederherstellen" anstatt "Aktualisieren".
4.Nach Abschluss der Aktualisierung oder der Wiederherstellung können Sie Ihr Gerät einrichten. Wenn Sie Ihr Gerät vor Kurzem mit iTunes oder iCloud gesichert haben und es in Schritt 3 wiederherstellen mussten, können Sie es möglicherweise während der Einrichtung aus Ihrem Backup wiederherstellen.
Wie Sie iPhone Wartungszustand beenden?
Wie Sie iphone Daten weiderherstellen?


----------



## bon236 (22. März 2016)

Man versetzt das iPhone in den Wartungszustand, wozu man zuerst das USB-Kabel vom Rechner trennt und dann das Gerät ausschaltet (Einschalttaste länger drücken und anschließend den Schieberegler auf dem Display benützen). Nun hält man die Home-Taste gedrückt und verbindet das USB-Kabel wieder mit dem Mac. Daraufhin erscheint auf dem Display des iPhone das iTunes-Symbol und es startet iTunes mit der Meldung, dass das Programm ein iPhone im Wartungszustand erkannt hat. Nach dem Klick auf "OK" lässt sich nun das iPhone mit der aktuellsten Systemversion wiederherstellen. Anschließend aktualisiert iTunes das iPhone anhand des letzten gesicherten Backups, wobei auch Musik auf IPhone übertragen werden.


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2016)

So ein Pech, dass das Problem schon 2012 für den TE gelöst wurde.


----------



## Aun (22. März 2016)

Hey nich trollen &#128517;


----------

